# Can't deal with the pain anymore



## alabrad (Oct 30, 2009)

2 years ago my wife met another man outside our marriage, I found notes of them talking how they wanted to spend the rest of their live's together. I delt with that. About 8 months ago my friend cleaned up my pc for me and found pics of him laying in my bed. I confronted her about it and she gave me the same story that he is just a friend. I have delt with that. By the way i work offshore and work a 2 week on 2 week off schedule. This last time i come home from work a teacher at my oldest girls school (my daughter is 8) wanted to talk to me. Come to find out my wife had told some of the teachers there that we were divorced and that this other man was going to be my daughters new daddy because i was never at home, to make it worst he had been coming to the school in the afternoon's and picking her up without my wife. I asked the school principal about this and he said my wife had put him on my girls car rider list. And that he was at the school regulary. I confront my wife about all this and she told me that they were lying, so i showed her a copy of that car rider list and she did'nt know how his name got on there. I don't want my marriage to end, i just my loving wife back. Any help or suggestions out there? I am only home two weeks at a time and i hate fighting about this man everytime i come home, is there a cure to this without divorce? Any help or comments are appreciated,,,


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Quit your job. Be closer to her. Don't be absent. No work is worth throwing away a relationship. There must be something else you can do? Or at least present her with this. If she doesn't want you there - you won't be there at all soon. My H traveled a lot and fell into his harmful pattern of betrayal. We have a new rule - we travel together. Its just the way it has to be, and we're both happy about it because we want to be together. Trust me, if you offer to make yourself more available and she pushes you away, you have your answer.


----------



## Princesa (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with STILLINSHOCK, do whatever you need to be with your wife, don't accuse, just show her unconditional love. Remind her of the man she fell in love with


----------

